

Enabling KVM virtualization on ARM - sergiolp
http://blog.flexvm.es/?p=91

======
rwmj
How to get it working on the Cubietruck:

[http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/kvm-working-on-the-
cubi...](http://rwmj.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/kvm-working-on-the-
cubietruck/#content)

32 bit ARM for virtualization is a dead end. I have a 64 bit ARM machine at my
feet which has far more RAM, is fast, has real server hardware, and KVM that
just works.

~~~
anon4
That's intriguing. Can you comment on power usage compared to what a similar
x86_64 would get you? Also does it support ECC RAM?

~~~
rwmj
It has 16 GB ECC RAM in regular DIMMs. I can't comment on power and
performance, mainly because it's under NDA, but also because it will change
when the final hardware is available.

